# Cub cadet 1250 garden tractor, looking for all or parts for drive shaft ?



## Rick Angwin (Nov 17, 2021)

Cub cadet 1250 looking for drive shaft it the one with the two rag joint


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Rick,

See item #1 and #3 on the attached parts diagram. Bob Driver can normally find these parts much less expensive than Partstree........









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rick Angwin said:


> Cub cadet 1250 looking for drive shaft it the one with the two rag joint


I'm kinda curios.... Is it missing? Other than worn out flex couplers (#722-300), or the fan blowing up, there's not a lot that goes wrong with them....

722-300 FLEX COUPLER


----------



## Rick Angwin (Nov 17, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> I'm kinda curios.... Is it missing? Other than worn out flex couplers (#722-300), or the fan blowing up, there's not a lot that goes wrong with them....
> 
> 722-300 FLEX COUPLER


Wow ! You guys R a blessing! Thanks I’m still navigating ur website!


----------

